# Statistics on Ground Fault Circuit Interrupters



## jar546 (Dec 19, 2018)

*Since 1973, the first introduction of GFCI's there has been:*

An 83% drop in electrocutions
A 95% drop in electrocutions from consumer products
*The CPSC estimates that:*

47% of current electrocutions could be prevented with proper GFCI protection
50% of American homes were built before introduction of GFCIs
There are potentially 43 million American homes without GFCI protection
*A timeline major changes GFCIs and the NEC *(not all inclusive)

*1973 *Required for outdoor receptacles
*1975 *Required for bathroom receptacles
*1978 *Required in garage wall receptacles
*1987 *Required within 6' of kitchen sink, at least one receptacle required in basement
*1990 *Required in crawlspaces
*1993 *Required in wet bar sinks
*1996 *Required for all outdoor receptacles, including balconies.  All kitchen receptacles serving counters
*1999 *Required for all electrically heated floors
*Current requirements:*

Bathrooms
Garages
Outdoors
Balconies, decks and porches
Kitchen countertops
Within 6' of a sink
Laundry areas
Within 6' of a bathtub or shower


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 19, 2018)

You have only listed the current requirements listed in 210.8.
There are more in other sections.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 19, 2018)

I am citing a recent article from the IAEI magazine specific to homes.  Please list the others to make this more inclusive


----------



## ICE (Dec 19, 2018)

_210.8(D)
Kitchen Dishwasher Branch Circuit. GFCI protection shall be provided for outlets that supply
dishwashers installed in dwelling unit locations._


----------



## linnrg (Dec 19, 2018)

wished I read this thread earlier.  I spoke to a person this morning who had a 1980 home and I told him that I thought his kitchen had to have GFCI too but I see I may have been wrong.  But I bet that their kitchen has been remodeled since original construction and it may have been likely required at that time.
Does anyone know when the actual GFCI outlet became common versus the older GFCI Breakers?  In most of the older homes I see the breaker.

Also to the current requirements - "any unfinished basement areas"


----------



## steveray (Dec 19, 2018)

linnrg said:


> Also to the current requirements - "any unfinished basement areas"



Which means your sump and condensate pumps....You are welcome for the flood.....


----------



## linnrg (Dec 19, 2018)

steveray said:


> Which means your sump and condensate pumps....You are welcome for the flood.....



I agree - there are other locations that GFCI can cause grief - Freezers, Refrigerators.

The expansion of GFCI's and AFCI's have been a increasing cost that I hear regular complaints about.  The contractors say they still have lots of AFCI problems.  One recently told me he no longer uses metal staples on romex.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 19, 2018)

steveray said:


> Which means your sump and condensate pumps....You are welcome for the flood.....



yeah, I don't buy that argument.  There were some significant changes to manufacturers and leakage current on their motors about 15 years ago after the new generation GFCIss came out.  Only very old motors cause nuisance tripping with GFCI's and the clear majority of the time in my experience when you have nuisance tripping it is not a nuisance, there is a legit problem.


----------



## ICE (Dec 19, 2018)

linnrg said:


> One recently told me he no longer uses metal staples on romex.



That's ridiculous.  What he needs is a paper mache hammer.


----------



## ICE (Dec 19, 2018)

The complaints about AFCI always come after I write the correction and before they have installed them.   "Oh no.....they won't work on these old houses.....believe me I have tried"  If I've heard it once I've heard it a thousand times.  The odd thing is that when I come back I find the AFCI installed and working.

Contractors want me to tell the owner that it is new code and they have to bite the bullet.  I say no problem.  I am more than willing to tell them that you didn't factor AFCI into the bid and they have been in the code for years.


----------



## linnrg (Dec 19, 2018)

ICE said:


> I say no problem. I am more than willing to tell them that you didn't factor AFCI into the bid and they have been in the code for years.



Is it ok if we steal this logical and probably a very effective statement from you?


----------



## ICE (Dec 19, 2018)

linnrg said:


> Is it ok if we steal this logical and probably a very effective statement from you?


It’s yours to use.  I got it from a friend......he won’t mind.


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2018)

jar546 said:


> yeah, I don't buy that argument.  There were some significant changes to manufacturers and leakage current on their motors about 15 years ago after the new generation GFCIss came out.  Only very old motors cause nuisance tripping with GFCI's and the clear majority of the time in my experience when you have nuisance tripping it is not a nuisance, there is a legit problem.



Whereas you are probably correct, it does not stop the flood....I went to a house a couple weeks ago for a boiler replacement inspection....Opened the basement door and saw about 4" of water in the basement. Luckily I had my rubbers in the car. Went down and started playing with the float switch for the lady, did nothing, and then looked up and saw the GFI....Reset and off and pumping. Now call the boiler guy and have him replace the boiler again as it is full of water where it is not supposed to be.

I am not really anti GFCI, just think they should keep the single receptacle exception (but that doesn't sell devices)....In the meantime, I will keep the 2 prong receptacle mine is plugged into, because that is "safe"...


----------



## jar546 (Dec 23, 2018)

(E) Crawl Space Lighting Outlets. GFCI protection shall be

provided for lighting outlets not exceeding 120 volts installed

in crawl spaces.


----------

